# Does your puppy spend most of the day in a crate?



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Just wondering if this is ok to do.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Nope I don't agree with it if I'm home then she's out no point in being outside all day or inside the crate that can create major problems


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

A lot of people have to work all day.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Efa is crated during the day while I'm at work. Cafall has earned house privileges and so is not crated. Depending on the age of your pup you may want to invest in a pet sitter or friend who can come and let the dog out at midday.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have had 4 puppies in the last 5 yrs and I work full time. I always made it that someone was able to let them out mid day so they got a potty break and time to stretch, so they were never in the crate for 8-10 hours straight, but no more then 5 hours at a time. All of them were completely done with the crate by 7 months old. My youngest golden is still in a gated room for his own safety(he will get into stuff but is potty trained). While potty training I kept the same crate schedule even when I was home. By being strict and sticking to that schedule for a short time(a few months of their lives) I created a routine that they got used to and it was beneficial to all. I have very happy well adjusted dogs and using the crate as a training tool did not cause issues, but made life better for all. It paved the way for their freedom, which they can enjoy for the next 15 years(God Willing)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Besides the the ethical part of it, I don't think it is physically healthy to keep them confined in such a tiny space. Hope that a vet can respond to this issue. 
We eat eggs from cage free hens, yet we lock up a pup for ten hours?
I am all for crate training but not to this extend.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Kahrg4 said:


> Efa is crated during the day while I'm at work. Cafall has earned house privileges and so is not crated. Depending on the age of your pup you may want to invest in a pet sitter or friend who can come and let the dog out at midday.


We've done exactly this. Either hubby or I came home to let Nox out for a pee at lunch till he was 7 mos old and could easily hold it 7 the hours he's in a crate on weekdays. Frankie is 6 and long ago earned the run of the house. Nox still chases the cats, with intent (maybe?), so he stays in the crate until he can handle those urges.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. I work. Our dogs, that still need to be crated, are let out at noon and then go back in until we are back home. 

I've seen some awfully anti-crate, it's abuse, posts from you so wondering why the thread given how you feel about it?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Pup is crated in my office. He gets breaks every two hours, and an hour of exercise and training at lunch. Also an hour of off-leash play before and after work. I adjust what we do based on his energy level and what I think he would benefit most from that day.

I took a week off from work when I got him so that he would not have to be in the crate immediately. I used an ex-pen instead. But he still ended up sleeping for 8-9 hours in the same spot anyway, just in the ex-pen. 

For those who do not use a crate, what do you use to prevent destructive behaviors and accidents? I have heard some people puppy-proof a room and put turf in one corner. If I did that with Duncan, he would eat the turf and the walls. For some reason, he settles immediately in the crate, but a room is too much temptation for him.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

My dogs are crated at night to sleep crates are extra large so they have more than enough room I sleep in one spot (my bed) so do they their crates. If I need them to be crated during the day they are otherwise they roam the house. Unless we are outside they usually will lay in one spot and nap or freely go nap in their crates. I have one dog that puts herself to bed in her crate about 9:00 every night.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My dogs are crated when I am at work. Except Nix, he is baby hated in the family room. If I am home, they are out. They sleep out at night, in my bed usually. 

When Nix was a baby, I used the crate fairly liberally.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine has an XL crate and he spends the day in it while we are at work. I don't see anything un-ethical about this. The other option would be to have him out, get into something and end up needing medical treatment or hurting himself permanently. I care more about his safety than his comfort at this point. We tried to have him stay out of the crate and he got into trouble and it could have been really bad. We got lucky and it only cost $500 and a few nights of worrying.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I have been wondering what other countries do. Sweden does not allow crating. Germany has a law that says a dog shall not be kept in a cage smaller than 161 sq feet (that's a little bigger than a 10x15 area). Australia, from a poster here, said they do not crate and it seems to be a USA phenomenon.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> I have been wondering what other countries do. Sweden does not allow crating. Germany has a law that says a dog shall not be kept in a cage smaller than 161 sq feet (that's a little bigger than a 10x15 area). Australia, from a poster here, said they do not crate and it seems to be a USA phenomenon.


"phenomenon"? Where else should a curious, notoriously precocious pup go (outside alone?) when s/he can't be supervised---or gained full trust to run free with no supervision? 

Our pup is 11 months old and crated at night and during nap (every other day). If we need to run an errand where we can't leave Leo or someone can't stay in the car with him (with AC of hot, or heat when cold) he is crated. 

You named countries (ie. Sweden, Germany) that have specific anti-breed laws as well, so that may not be the best comparison of US vs. everyone else concerning dogs.  

http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/theotherendoftheleash/dog-laws-around-the-world 

And also...this...(for the broader-pet-law reference)











Although, to be fair, Shane, our Sr. dog and current resident of IL, does enjoy #9 (although a nice cognac and no cigar) from time to time.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

My female is crated while I'm at work, my male has house privileges. 

My family in Poland also crates their dogs. I also work with a large number of folks from other countries who own dogs, and the majority of them also crate. I have a friend in Australia who crates. It's not actually that unusual.


----------



## kai_15 (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm from Australia and crating is definitely not something I had come across until I started reading these kinds of forums. 

I spent 8 days at home with Kai when I got her (8.5 weeks) doing creepily persistent toilet training and constant chew-toy reinforcement. By the end of the 8 days we had two days of increasing time alone and on the 10th I was back at classes. She spent almost 1 week being baby gated in the laundry with her dog door access to her side yard when she was alone and also at nights. After that she was out in the house whenever alone and at night. Never had any toilet accidents and never had anything damaged/chewed/etc. 

Granted she only has three days completely alone and the longest time is 6 hours.

I think dogs are much more capable than we give them credit for and will adapt to the routine we set up and the expectations we have. They are really incredible in understanding this I think. I know that a puppy is a puppy and they don't understand human things and potential dangers but I think if you take away the obvious dangers (electrical cables, chemicals, etc) and provide them with a lot of safe and fun options to keep entertained and drain their energy, you can quite safely create a space for your puppy/dog while you're at work that isn't a crate.

Like I said though, I've never tried crating so I'm sure when people say their dogs don't seem to mind it's true, they accept routine so impressively, so to each their own really. I guess it all comes down to your dog and whether they are happy and safe.


----------



## carsona246 (Feb 17, 2014)

My puppy does not sleep unless i put him in his pen or crate, so i use both frequently. His crate is huge(doesnt fit through the door without being disassembled) and I have no problems with it. If we stay up too late he will put himself in the crate to sleep


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My dogs are crate trained and have crates they can go into, but once they have earned house privileges the door of the crate is not shut. They have a dog door to go in and out of the house.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

In our home, due to someone being retired and home all the time(not me) our youngest (1 year) is seldom crated anymore. She will still go sleep in the open kennel though so it definitely isn't a hardship on her to be put in there. The 4 year old hasn't been crated in over 2.5 years.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

This is a horrible attempt by the OP to start any sort of real conversation about crating.

See OP's thought's on crating here...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/536785-crazy-old-man-wont-keep-his-hands-outside-fence.html

Here is a direct quote, "I know that people keep their GSD's crated in the house all day. That is insanely cruel. They should own a hamster not a GSD."

Nothing is going to get done here.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

martemchik said:


> This is a horrible attempt by the OP to start any sort of real conversation about crating.
> 
> See OP's thought's on crating here...
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^ I agree.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It appears that this may not be something that is not what it seems to be. 

If so, would the OP please hit the notify post and let someone know that this thread can be closed? 

If the OP is really trying to learn what people do, then by all means, let's continue. 

However, either way, we don't need to discuss potential motivations, as point has been made and taken. Thanks for that. 

I would not expect many more replies on this thread given the current impression have had, as people tend to want to be helpful but don't want to write up a whole lot for no good reason, and that is certainly a question mark. 

Thank you. 

Jean
Admin


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

When I have a pup I either take it to work and keep it crated in my van so I can let it out 2-3 times (usually for one longer - like and hour - lunch break where we walk, train, and socialize) or I pay a student to stop at my house to do potty breaks and playtime. My three adult dogs are not crated while I'm gone or at night.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Someone was home with Sinister during the day from when he was 11 weeks old until he was 10 months old and then he was crated for 8 hours while I was at work. He was only crated at night from when he was 11 weeks old until he was 6 months old. He gained total freedom from his crate when he turned 2 years old.

Draven has never been crated at night time. He slept in my bed with me from 11 weeks old until 6 months old and then he was booted to the big dog bed on the floor with Sinister. Draven is crated during the day for 8 hours while I am at work. I used to go home at lunch time and let him out but I stopped doing that when he was 7 months old.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

If the input is still valuable, mine was "gated" in an area equivalent to a large crate for the first couple of months for a few hours at a time. Now he has free reign...but that was earned.

Honestly, I don't think he moves from his spot during the 6 hours I'm at work...so I don't think being in a crate would have hindered him much anyway. I tire him out pretty thoroughly in the mornings, so he is knocked out during the day! I think crating is a good/safer option for a lot of people, especially if their dogs mostly rest during the day like mine


----------



## SteelHelix (Mar 25, 2015)

When Jonas was new to the house, I got a crate to stick him in so that he'd have his own little home to go to... by a couple weeks in, he only used it maybe a couple times, usually when I was vacuuming or doing something that he otherwise disapproved of.

When I got Jaeger, he had a visceral reaction to it and refused to even be on the same side of the house as the crate... which is entirely unsurprising as he was a cruelty case being locked in a shed for days at a time... so the crate got broken down due to disuse and to put his mind at ease.

These days, both dogs have full run of my house and stay indoors while I'm at work during the day. Yes, even when they're sick... on my carpets...


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

My dog was anly "locked" in the crate at night up till about 4 months, afterwards, she loved crate as her place and it was always open. At one point we have decided to remove create, I placed in it in the garage but had to bring it back after 20 minutes as my dog was crying for it and whining and we had no heart to deny it. We have removed crate after move to new house and it went well, she is free to roam in the house (we also have golden) and they both are fine and we have full trust in their behaviour.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

For the two days it took to convice Wick that outside is a ok place to poop (he held it in for over 24 hours both times because he refused to go anywhere but the living room)...I had to keep him crated every moment except when I was playing outside with him/ trying to get him to potty (about 4 hours total of rigorous play time)... Since then however he only goes in the crate when I need to clean/he is tired but won't sleep (ie causing serious annoyance bc of tiredness not pent up energy)/we leave to go somewhere (the longest being 3 hours so far). 

That being said for puppies/ dogs that can't be trusted to stay out of danger I think it is perfectly acceptable to keep them crated if they get proper excercise (at least 3 hours of one on one time/rigorous play/obedience) and have enough room to chew toy or bone/eat/drink water, are comfortable with their kennel ( ie are not barking/stressed/trying to escape etc) and are let out to potty at reasonable times... Sadly I don't think that most non crated dogs even get that amount of play and exercise since people are so busy... 

Anyways the long and short of it is no he is not locked up more than a few hours at a time but yes if at an age appropriate time we needed to keep him in there we would... Hopefully he will be trustworthy and won't need it though ! Luckily so far he is showing great promise in that area!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh and to be clear, I believe most if not all of the dogs belonging to the people of this forum get the required exercise and attention! Everyone here is clearly in love with their dogs and always putting them first from what I have read and seen!! I meant the average dog owner  not the dedicated obsessed like us!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ruger is crated while I am at work. Some days I'm able to make it home at lunch and let him out for a few, other days I'm not. Would I rather him be able to come to work with me everyday and hang out in my office? Definitely. Would I rather be able to work at home? Heck yes.

When I started his OB training, the trainer actually said it's a good idea to keep him crated when we're not at home, even if he _was_ fully house trained, because we can't trust him at 5 months old to not get into things he shouldn't when unsupervised for that duration. He was in an x-pen for about 3 weeks before he learned to escape it (3.5 months old & climbed over the top  ), and had to be put back in a crate. He's in a XL Kong crate most of the time he's crated, since it doesn't matter if the crate is big or small, he still has potty accidents in it. 

Our 4 year old Boston Terrier is still crated when we're not home/sleeping, because she'll poop on the floor, even if she pooped right before we left/went to bed. We can be gone 20 minutes and there'll be poop on the floor. Not sure if its a separation thing and she WANTS to be in a crate while we're gone or what - if we're home she won't do that. The Rottie has earned herself freedom, and we hope Ruger will show that ability/earn the trust by the time he's a year old as we *want* him to have free roam of the house when we're not home. Right now we just can't - for both his safety, and the cleanliness of our floors.

He gets play time, train time, walk time with us everyday. He has accepted his crate and usually will go in there and lay down even if we're home and he wants to rest. I'm pretty certain he sleeps most of the day anyway - when I bring him to the office the ~1x a month I'm able to, he spends a lot of time sleeping next to my desk.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Bear is 13 weeks, and he has been crated daily since I got him at 8 weeks. I work 8-5 and someone lets him out around lunch 90% of the time. I am up 2 hours before I leave for work to ensure he has eaten, pooped and had a fill of exercise. He does not sleep at night in his crate, he is allowed free run of my bedroom. Sometimes he does not get let out during the day, and he has not had one accident, its an x large crate with no divider. I'm sure I will hear some opinions about the being alone for 9 hours once in awhile.. but **** happens. His crate is full of all his favorite things. He is out from the time I get home until the time I leave the next morning, other then when he decides he wants to lay in there by himself. When I am completely confident he will not pee and poop all over my kitchen, he will be gated in there. Which will likely be very soon, as he has been the simplest puppy to potty train EVER.


----------

